# Which of these Doe(s) Do You Like Best?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Which of these girls from Camanna do you like best. Just looking for some different opinions. . . . http://www.camanna.com 
I like certain things about all of them but I love hearing the thoughts of others. These are does I am _possibly_ looking into getting a buck kid from (next year).

Camanna BJ Blue Porsche (first-fresheners page)

Camanna SI Desert Rose (ff page)

Camanna MM Bianca (does 3 page)

All of these does have freshened already and have udder pics.

Also, if you take a quick peek at her breeding schedule. What do you think of the bucks they will be bred to??? I value everyone's opinions so please share if you can!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I really like Desert Rose, compared to the others, more eye appeal, and looks good on conformation. 

I also like the buck that she is bred to! look at those spots. but those front legs look odd, (could be just me) like he is standing on his toes. 

just my opinion !


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly none of them really "grab" me. My favorite doe of theirs is probably Shiraz.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The best one of the 3 you listed in my opinion is Rose. She has the stronger front end of the 3 and a pretty udder. She's still young so her udder may gain more capacity too.

Get the best buck you can afford for your herdsire. He's more than half your herd. I didn't look at the breeding schedule but who she's crossed with will be important too. I would even be inclined to get a buckling out of the same breeding as Rose. So if Bianca is planned or bred to the same buck as Rose's sire then I would reserve one there.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Out of the 3, I too like Rose. She just looks more comformationally correct from the pictures. And not a bad udder for a FF either. I would like to see longer teats on her but overall her udder looks as though it is nicely attached in the rear, high and wide. :wink: 
Good luck with getting a buck kid, and I agree the buck IS half if not more of your herd, so do lots of research into his pedigree to make sure he is coming from strong, outstanding, mammary genetics. :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

of the three i like porche.. and the buck she is bred to, the teats on rose are small itty bitty. and are a bit better on porche.

i agree with chelsea that none of them grab me right away ,shiraz did though.. she is purty


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Really? I don't care for Shiraz so much. The pic on Anna's website is a really good one of her. But, in reality, Shiraz needs tighter toes and a longer body. . . .

Oh, I know for sure to get the best I can possibly afford for a herdsire. No question there. Wouldn't dream of getting anything less than awesome and Anna wouldn't sell me a buckling that wasn't herdsire quality. She sent me an email the other day about the buckling out of Delilah, not recommending him for us, he just isn't as dairy, long, and refined as his siblings.

I love Porsche's udder and Mercedes (her dam) is also Claribelle's dam. . . . and I just LOVE my Claribelle.  Porsche is also super nice in reality and has placed top of her class all this year - Rosie did get the Grand CH though. Does that count as a "leg" toward her permanent championship?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> the teats on rose are small itty bitty. and are a bit better on porche.


wouldnt the teats increase in size as she matures?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Pictures can be decieving! Although she does have several show titles... That rear udder is great!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> wouldnt the teats increase in size as she matures?


Yes, they do increase in size with time and milking but I'd love to have a buckling whose dam has nice long teats from her first freshening.



> Although she does have several show titles... That rear udder is great!


Are you talking about Shiraz? Yes, she is just starting to win in the show ring, this year was her first time really winning anything. Her rear udder is very impressive. 

Does no one really like Bianca? She has two GCH's I think. . . .


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I think of the ones listed I would like a buckling from Blue Porsche. The other two are nice but they are bred to Zagnut Haze, which she already has in her lineage through her dam Mercedes Gold. I like her sire's dam BlueLightSpecial very much also, and the buck she is bred to I really like the dam of(Dakota Wind). Also, for a first freshener I think she has a very impressive udder, so combined with the buck she is bred to I think you could get a boy from her that could really throw nice udders. Hope my two cents is helpful, they are all very nice goats so it took me a long time to decide. :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I too really like Porsche. When I saw her in person she just looked really nice to me. Anna says her udder is really great too. LOTS of capacity as a ff. Her dam's udder is awesome and a lot of her dam's faults were corrected in Porsche. I don't care so, so much for the buck she was bred to. . . . he has nice lines but I don't see a lot of consistency in the kids his dam has, she's awesome but doesn't always seem to give her "awesomeness" to her kids, if you know what I mean. 

Well, like I said, still thinking about it. We would need to get fences fixed a little better to have two bucks. We were also looking at just getting two from Poppy Patch or one from Poppy Patch and then getting another shipped in. It's hard with the trip to Italy next year and I need to make sure there is plenty set aside for that. . . .

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! If you'd like to share anymore, feel free!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a tough one for me because of individual preferences. Porche grabs me more for her overall look and I have always loved her sire. Not sure about her foreudder extension?
However, both Bianca and Rose have some awards which can't be discounted. Furthermore, I think Rose has the best bloodline. Especially on the Flat Rocks side. Both paternal grandparents are terrific, legendary animals who pass along wonderful traits.
I'd have to go back and study the herdsires. Always liked Jericho and Flash Dancer.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I'm not going to get a buck from Camanna but I might, just might get a doe. . . . thanks everyone for your input!!  I appreciate everyone's thoughts.


----------

